# Reputable DDR Working Line Breeder in NY?



## JThomas23 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi,

I live on Long Island, NY. I was hoping to one day find a good breeder that breeds East German DDR working line GSDs. Although color is not the most important factor, my wife and I would prefer a solid black. We just lost our GSD of 11 years last Monday so we don't plan on getting a dog right away since we are still in mourning. 

Is there a good reputable breeder in the NY area? I've never done this before, my last dog was from a pet store (Yeah I know...). We pretty much lucked out, after reading all the stories on this forum. 

If anyone can help us out, that would be great, thanks!

- Jerry


----------



## JThomas23 (Jul 23, 2009)

Can this thread/post above that I created please be moved to the "Choosing a breeder section". I think I chose the wrong forum section by accident...

- Jerry


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Is Connecticut close enough? Rokanhaus usually has a few solid blacks in each litter. My puppy Halo is from Kandi, and she's terrific!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Which dogs does she have that are DDR? Look like german working lines to me, unless I missed something.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm not sure if there are DDR breeders in NY but one of the best DDR/Czech breeder I know and love is Julie of Banach Kennels in the WA state. An amazing person, she really knows what she's doing, I'm amazed at the amount of knowledge she has. She also has litters on the grounds right now. I'm waiting for my boy.








http://vombanachk9.homestead.com/


----------



## nh_greg (Jul 12, 2002)

Jerry,

First off, I just sent you a PM. 

Do you have any plans for your gsd as far as working him or her? Any special reason why you're looking for a DDR dog? I had a DDR/Czech dog as my first gsd, and we too lucked out too. Got him from a byb, and were fortunate that he worked out like he did. 

I have a couple dogs from Kandi @ Rokanhaus as well. Although she does not have East German dogs, she does have really good.. no great dogs. 

Good luck in your search, and please let us all know how you make out. 

Sorry for your loss. It is a terrible thing to lose a gsd.

Greg


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

You might have to have one shipped. look in the pic section for Wanda's dogs Kleinhain kennels, she has some nice pups! several people here have her dogs. 
if you are looking for DDR/czech. also, Connie at Spartanville has some nice dogs.

debbie


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

Just wanted to throw the website for another NY breeder: http://www.nyk9.net/ (I am just aware of this breeder, can't say I know enough to endorse or anything.)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.spartanville.com/intro1.html 
In MI, beautiful dogs! Worth checking out.


----------



## chachi (Jan 9, 2007)

Regarding Osthugelland, I have spoken to Trish online, she is very caring about her dogs and she does tracking. She had the father to my Blitz, Blitz is wonderful and has an on off switch which is awesome. I did not work him due to a fractured elbow but he went to one Sch class and was awessome. Call her and talk to her.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

I would also recommend Trish at Osthugelland and Connie at Spartanville if you want to look outside NY state.

Both have outstanding DDR lines and solid reputations.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Patience is a virtue that is a must in your search for a DDR pup. It took me a year to find my last GSD pup and I can't tell you how happy I am that I took the time and exerted patience in that pursuit.

There must be a bond between you and the breeder. You both must be on the same page.
Everybody on here has their favorite breeder but is that breeder right for you? Only you can answer that question
One other piece of advice don't compromise what you are looking for stick to your gun's.
Take your time and make 100% sure YOU have made the right decision.


----------

